# Grasshopper Levitation?



## PixelRabbit (Aug 20, 2012)

Title says it all, grasshopper levitating!


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Mid air!! Pretty cool!


----------



## Heitz (Aug 20, 2012)

that's a photoshop job, right?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Mishele 
Heitz, nope, not photoshopped....

(I only sharpened and cropped  )


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 20, 2012)

Grasshoppers slightly horrify me but despite that, this is a great shot


----------



## mishele (Aug 20, 2012)

Attack of the hoppers!! Lookout!!


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 20, 2012)

That right there is a terrifying prospect!!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 20, 2012)

Dang.  Judi, I don't know how to say this... but you're leaving me behind.  I just do not have the reflexes you have to be able to catch the flying grasshopper in mid-air.  Unless...  he/she/it landed on your very clean windshield and you took its portrait...  Still.  You can still whip out the camera and take the shot while I'm just noticing that something landed on the windshield.  Eh.  I feel slow... and old...


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sitting on glass...plotting on how to break through batman style


----------



## Menthol (Aug 21, 2012)

Too good it even looks like photoshoped. I think you sharpened too much so that the edges look hard as if you copied and pasted.

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## Infinite_Day (Aug 21, 2012)

It's not photoshopped - it's just sitting on a piece of glass. I almost got one like this yesterday but couldn't change lenses quick enough. Nice shot!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

I knew I couldn't pull one over on you guys lol 
Yep he's on the car window, we were pulling in at home and he jumped on for a ride.
Pgriz, I always have the camera at the ready when we are out and about so I can't claim special ninja grasshopper shooting skills, only preparedness !


----------



## thiha (Aug 21, 2012)

wow.. great photo


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 21, 2012)

Only way he could be flying is if someone shot him out of a straw like a spit ball....his wings are closed!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks thiha 
Charlie, yup you are absolutely correct, hence "levitating" instead of flying or airborne


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

Great shot!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks BKS


----------

